

Tesla is at Def Con - lkrids
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/08/08/telsa-invites-hackers-for-a-spin/?mod=WSJBlog

======
samstave
Awesome move.

Every other car company in the world: "WTF is ___Def Con_ __? "

